# Looking for travel buddies



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi im 22 year old female, looking for some travel buddies to go to Austrailia jam/feb time in 2013. I am looking to work and travel around Aus also to complete 3 months harvest work etc... To be able to gain another! Would love to hear from any potential travel partners! I dont care of ethinic, sex, work background etc... Just looking for someone thats honests and relaible


----------



## Helilloyd (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not sure of your reason for a travel partner but backpacker hostels are sooooo friendly you'll feel at home your first night and make friends in seconds. In my experience travelling with people usually ends in tears. Oz is set up for backpackers, you won't find a friendlier place to teavel


----------



## turkishstudent (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi buddy.I am Furkan.From Turkey.I am going to go to Sydney.I can be your travel buddy,if you want.My travelling is for educational purposes.


----------



## turkishstudent (Nov 25, 2011)

And where are you from?


----------

